# .357sig vs. lightweight .40s&w



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I got curious about the .357sig recently and started reading up. What I've found so far is that the basic idea behind the round is to duplicate the performance of a 125gr .357 magnum in a semi auto. Based on that, it looks like the benchmark was 125gr with a velocity between 1350 and 1450fps, generating around 550+ FtLbs of energy. 

Right off the top of my head, I know that Cor-Bon makes a 135gr .40s&w, so I looked at their ballistics info on that, and on a 125gr .357sig. According to Cor-Bon, the specs for the two rounds are:
125gr .357sig - Vel = 1425 FPS Energy = 564 FTLBS with a 4in barrel. 
135gr .40s&w - Vel = 1325 FPS Energy = 526 FTLBS with a 4in barrel.

I use the 135gr .40's, and I've been extremely happy with them. I've seen this load do Very Bad Things on impact. The only drawbacks being that it's an extremely loud round with an unusually large muzzle flash. It's also pretty snappy. It seems to me that the difference in the numbers between the two is so insignificant as to make the .357sig pretty pointless.

Am I the only one missing the point?


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Patient_zero. I'm not sure what part is pointless. 

You shoot the 40 S&W. You make no mention as to whether you have shot the 357sig or just read about the similarity in the speed and sock of the 2 rounds. I do not own a firearm in either caliber but have had the opportunity to fire both of them enough to determine that I do prefer one over the other. From my line of thinking, perhaps the 40S&W is pointless. :smt168 Having said that, please remember that there are calibers out there for everyone. There are revolvers and semi-autos. There are single stacks and double stacks. What would the world be like if there was only one gun in one style and one caliber? Enjoy your 40 S&W; it has a huge following with good reason. Others enjoy the 357 sig. And still others purchase a firearm that has both barrels included in the package! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

